
Peer Name Resolution Protocol (2009) - dfischer
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/previous-versions/windows/it-pro/windows-vista/bb726971(v=technet.10)
======
dfischer
This was a bit of a wow for me. Good concepts here that are just now being
discussed again. A way to handle distributed routing and name resolution.
Projects like Yggrasil and CJDNS are similar.

Some nice ideas here.

~~~
WorldMaker
I made the mistake of trying to build a project using PNRP at one point (via
WCF's terrible aborted peer-to-peer stack). PNRP had a lot of great ideas, but
the actual Windows implementation was sadly temperamental (and debugging it a
bear when it wasn't working correctly, which seemed to be every time it was
newly installed and also half the time you tried to use WCF's peer-to-peer
stack).

In a theoretical standpoint it's a shame that mDNS (fka Bonjour) was the
standard that won over PNRP, but in a practical "unix philosophy worse is
better" standpoint it was easy to see why mDNS won. (And why it's taken so
long for projects like Yggdrasil and CJDNS and IPNS to return to some of the
PNRP ideas years later, as mDNS was "good enough" for the easy immediate need,
versus the more long-term goals of PNRP.)

~~~
dfischer
Exactly why I was wow’d by it: my recent research into p2p systems that could
replace BGP and falling upon Yggdrasil.

Thanks for the anecdotes!

------
aeternum
This design was based on Chord, one of the first distributed hash table
protocols: [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chord_(peer-to-
peer)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chord_\(peer-to-peer\))

